

Legend: Free Responsive One Page Template - akashbhadange
http://www.dzyngiri.com/legend-free-responsive-one-page-template/

======
merah
Direct link to demo: <http://dzyngiri.com/demo/legend/>

------
ivan_ah
Very nice work. Thx for sharing.

Are we free to use/modify .css for our own uses? I did not see a license file.

